# at ten o'clock



## Kaiapó

Bom dia, Vanda, amigos lusofalantes e lusófonos em geral.

Como se diz em nosso idioma a _building at ten o'clock, _quando a intenção é designar a posição geográfica do _building_ em relação ao espectador.
Será que me fiz entender? Esta forma é muito usada nos âmbitos naval e aeronáutico, quando se quer comunicar uma direção determinada.
Mas nunca ouvi algo como: Atenção, um avião se aproxima às dez horas. 
Pensei talvez em converter isso para os pontos cardinais e suas frações: um avião se aproximando a noroeste ou algo assim.
Alguma sugestão?

Grato pelo seu tempo

K


----------



## Vanda

Pode usar, acho eu, a expressão naval/aero mesmo. Pelo menos, de vez em quando, vejo alguém dizendo: disfarça e olha um gatinho às duas horas. Vou dar uma olhada no jargão próprio e ver se eles o mantêm por aqui.
E nem um pouquinho de inveja porque você está na França..... só muita!


----------



## Jabir

Eu e meus amigos usamos essa expressão militar frequentemente, mas não sei se ela assume ares formais se assim dela exigido.


----------



## Kaiapó

Obrigado Vanda e Jabir

Fico na dúvida, achando que se trata de uma expressão confusa para o leitor não iniciado.

Obrigado pela atenção. Et bienvenus à Arles.

K


----------



## Jabir

Não é confusa - eu não tenho relação nenhuma com o exército; e imagino que a Vandinha e suas amigas apreciadoras de homens gatinhos também não.


----------



## Kaiapó

Por exemplo, "eles (os gatinhos da Vanda) estão se aproximando às dez horas", parece que se trata de uma precisão horária, não que estejam vindo de uma direção que equivaleria ao ponteiro mais curto de um relógio. E nesse mundo digital, falar em ponteiros fica até estranho.

Continuo matutando, Jabir.

Obrigado.

K


----------



## anaczz

O único campo em que vi o uso desse tipo de expressāo em português foi medicina. Usam para indicar, localizar estruturas, lesões em um corte de formato aproximadamente circular como o campo visual em um microscópio ou a face externa do colo do útero, por exemplo.


----------



## Kaiapó

Interessante, anaczz. Talvez venha daí, já que a medicina é anterior à aviação. Mas a etimologia no momento é menos importante do que o uso corrente ou não desta forma de indicar a posição de pessoas ou objetos.

Obrigado

K


----------



## Jabir

Kaiapó, você ainda não nos deu o contexto geral da situação. Porque, veja bem, se você disser que um avião se aproxima às dez horas, duvido que um controlador do aeroporto tenha dificuldade em entender.


----------



## Kaiapó

Duas pessoas estão diante de uma janela da qual se avistam vários prédios. A fim de precisar ao qual está se referindo, uma delas diz..._ the building at ten o'clock_.

Hope it helps

K


----------



## Jabir

Dependendo do livro/conto/etc, acho que "o prédio a noroeste" não fica mal


----------



## Nino83

O fato pode ser que em português se diz _*às* dez horas_, com o artigo contracto (como pela hora), pelo contrário, por exemplo, em italiano, diz-se _*a* ore dieci_ (sem artigo) para indicar a posição e _*alle* dieci_ (com o artigo e sem _ore_) pela hora, portanto não podem ser confundidos. 

Estou também eu com curiosidade de saber quanto se usa esta forma.


----------



## AlexSantos

Não acho que usar uma medida de horas para se referir a distâncias seja adequado em português. Pelo menos para mim soa estranhíssimo em contextos que nada tem a ver com controladores de vôo ou coisas do tipo.


----------



## Jabir

Alex, não é distância, é posição. Você nunca usou para indicar, sei lá, quando você vê os gatinhos da Vanda passando?


----------



## AlexSantos

Já vi muitas vezes escrito e falado em inglês (e confesso que até fico confuso quando me deparo com isso), mas em português soa MUITO estranho. Eu, pelo menos, nunca usei e nunca vi usarem por aqui onde eu vivo...também nunca vi pesarem algo em libras, ou medir distância em milhas ou jardas no Brasil.


----------



## Vanda

Ó xente, é só uma questão de estilo. Temos liberdade de escolher o que queremos dizer, graças a Deus. 
Ainda nisso, fugindo um pouquinho, ontem na faculdade, as assessoras não sabiam o que era 'eminência parda' que eu soltei na conversa. Foi uma boa oportunidade pra elas aprenderem.
Bem, voltemos ao assunto...


----------



## Jabir

Eu já usei, Alex - muitas vezes inclusive; e em situações totalmente informais (pra falar a verdade, justamente para apontar seres atraentes do sexo oposto, tal como a Vanda).


----------



## anaczz

Que frase tāo dúbia, nāo é nāo, Moderesa?


----------



## Jabir

Hahaha, foi sem querer querendo


----------



## Kaiapó

Vocês são ótimos.
Às vezes não concordo com certas opiniões/sugestões, mas o debate serve para fortalecer a ideia de que somos nós, com todos os cuidados semânticos e gramaticais, que inventamos diariamente nossa bela e complexa língua portuguesa.
Opto pois pelo "noroeste".

K


----------



## Vanda

Muito bem dito, Kaiapó! E serve para futuras referências, para aqueles que querem aprender sobre uso e desusos numa determinada variante/situação. "Nóis é nóis" e "tô de olho" no Jabir!


----------

